# What bands can trumark use?



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Can a trumark frame use other bands such as barnett?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Flats


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Would powerful bands not bend the frame? Probs a silly question lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I use flat TBG 20mm non tapered on my Trumark as well as Aliance Sterling big ole flats too. No distortion of the frame. I don't like the non curved hard trumark wristbrace as well as my Marksmans soft vinyl web wristbrace. I immediately threw away the stock Trumark elastics.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Most, if not all, commercial, mass produced, wire frame slingshots are made from 1/4 inch rod and most all tubes fit other makes. You can even make your own from TheraBand tubes. Yellow is a bit large, but Red and Green will work.


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

How do you attach the flat bands ? Thanks

Chris


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks I'll give it a try I like trumarks bands though much better quality than barnett


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Mrbeaaattie said:


> Would powerful bands not bend the frame? Probs a silly question lol


Unless you are trying to set a power record, there is no good reason to ever use rubber strong enough to bend a frame. All commercial tubes are too stout for 3/8 steel. You can tie on a set of flats and will be amazed at how much better the SS performs.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Mrbeaaattie said:


> How do you attach the flat bands ? Thanks
> 
> Chris


Leave some of the tube on the wire frame to protect the bands, wrap and tuck with whatever you normally use.

I've seen guys tuck the bands under the tubes but I don't trust that method and it was too hard when I tried to do it.

This is simple and effective.


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks il give it a try on fs1 iv just bought a ws1 that's getting black heavy pull bands fitted


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like true mark red tapers on them. Don't care for the pouches that come with them though. Supersure pouches are easy to get hooked on!


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Just waiting for my new bands and my ws1 arriving got some pesky pigeons to knock off lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good eats!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Howdy Mr. B, Won't be too long before you can use these. They're called 'Gator Clamps.'

Skip to the 7 minute mark:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Try the rubber cuff method also...when tieing i just tie direct to the frame but using a scrap of tubing works fine under the flat band too as poster suggested above


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi thanks will give it a go


----------

